# 113G Iwagumi



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

ive decided to start my journal of my first planted tank. It will be an Iwagumi styled tank.

Originally the tanks was custom built (66L x 22W x 18H) to be a saltwater aquarium wall divider in my old loft apartment in Miami




















Unfortunately only a couple months after the setup i moved....to New Jersey. and the tank sat in a corner for about a year because i had lost all my fish during the move and i just didn't feel like going through the hassle of setting up and maintaining a saltwater tank anymore. i contemplating selling it for a while until one day i stumbled upon a picture of Amano's tanks and fell in love with the planted Iwagumi style tanks which led me here.

heres how the tanks sat for a long time (filled with garbage)










finally started working on it (painted and refinished the doors)










did some remodeling to the wall behind it 










just received some Seiryu Rocks (more are on the way)











i am still awaiting for the rest of my supplies to arrive including my dirt so i can continue with the scaping

Also im trying to decide wether to go with LED (2 30" Finnex Ray 2) or T5 (3-4 60" bulbs in a custom built fixture)

any input or criticism is welcome and appreciated


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

for some weird reason, i think the current placement of rocks as is would serve as an excellent minimalistic landscape--something with tons of wide open space. you've already have an excellent focus point. if you still plan to add more rocks, i would say add more to emphasize that focus point and not lay out rocks on the other side of the tank--to have the same sized rocks throughout the tank will make a level scape, and those arent really dramatic. alternatively, you can move your present rock formation, furthermore to the right and then add the new rocks on the left so that you have a concave aquascape. looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

wow this is going to look epic!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Subscribing looks like will be a pretty epic iwagami scape


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Any tank next to a Eames lounge chair will look awesome. Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks everybody 

fplata im glad you noticed 

this is a rough sketch of what im aiming towards


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see the the progress.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Which building did you live in Miami, it looks like one of the vertikas or cite. I used to live in neoVertika


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

close by at The Loft 2


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Cool man, do you have an idea on the plants, filtration and lighting?


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

its all still up in the air 

Plants 
foreground - HC, UG or glosso (leaning toward HC)
around the rocks - DHG
and not sure if im going to make a background or not if so i have no idea what to use yet

filtration will be my sump that i had in my salt water setup although MUCH more simplified

my old sump setup 









and lighting im trying to decide whether to go with LED (2 30" Finnex Ray 2) or T5 (3-4 60" bulbs in a custom built fixture)


btw just looked through your journal and spotted some eames and barcelona chairs, very nice


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

That is one of the cleanest looking sumps i have ever seen, take a look at the ATI light fixtures, i know they are a bit expensive but they are incredible. if you do go HC, it makes since to cap your substrate with New Amazonia Powder, it spreads fast, also consider a DSM method for HC, will save you a bit of headaches with the plants floating up before they take root. Looking forward to this tank


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

funny that you mention the ATI fixture, that's what i had over my tank when it was salt water it was a 6x48 Powermodule i just think its overkill now i am considering the 4x60 Sunpower though


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

That will be perfect, i have giesemann mid day bulbs and ATI flora bulbs on mine and they work very well


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I got the ATI dimmable's with similar bulbs as fplata. Lots of people like them.

Beautiful tank setup so far. I really like the wall/wood behind the tank. I think the greens will go really well against the darker brown.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like a great start to things, I'll be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

If you already have the fixture, either dim the lights or dont run all the bulbs at once if you dont need them. You could also raise the fixture up until you reach the proper par.


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

fp - yeah ill probably get 2 mid days and 2 floras

udg - i wish ATI had the dimmables in 60" unfortunately they don't 


BTW the substrate finally came in (thanks Ridgewood Aquarium!)


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I bought two 36" fixtures to cover the 72" on my 125g. If they had a 60" I probably would have gone that route as well.


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

*Update*

new update got my new light! ATI Sunpower 6x80w (60") YAY!





















i was planning on starting the scaping this weekend but i got a bit sidetracked with another one of my hobbies and me and my girlfriend got a chance to test these new bad boys out


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

added a couple rocks to fill everything in a little as well as a couple rocks on the left side to balance it up a bit










hopefully i can start adding the substrate soon :/


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

how'd you do the wall?


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

stained wood, chop saw and a nail gun


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

the wood was actually repurposed pallets


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

eoncloud said:


> stained wood, chop saw and a nail gun





eoncloud said:


> the wood was actually repurposed pallets


thought so. how'd you stain it?

doing an in wall 125 in the basement on a 6' wide wall and something like that would be really awesome, i think.


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

nothing out of the ordinary with the staining just used a foam brush, i cant remember the exact color i used. if you Google pallet wall or just wood wall you'll see a lot of examples

for sure, what i love about it is that it fits with almost any style; modern, contemporary, industrial, rustic , w/e


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

eoncloud said:


> nothing out of the ordinary with the staining just used a foam brush, i cant remember the exact color i used. if you Google pallet wall or just wood wall you'll see a lot of examples
> 
> for sure, what i love about it is that it fits with almost any style; modern, contemporary, industrial, rustic , w/e


awesome. it looks fantastic in there. 

looking forward to seeing the tank too.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

It will look even better when the sloped substrate is in.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I love what you have going right now with all the negative space. I am assuming that's basically the plan from your sketch. Should look really nice once you add some slopes and everything.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see this tank come together.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

very very cool! is that a custom tank?


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks, Yup it was made by Felix at ReefSavvy down in Miami. He is nothing short of an artist quality equal to ADA and ELOS and a great person to work with.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Felix is as good as they get. He also has a 5 to 6 month wait on his tanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm really loving the design concept, the placement and the surroundings (lovely Eames chair) It's already looking like a cozy nook to relax in. :smile:

Looking forward to seeing how your tank evolves- subscribed.


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

UPDATE 

The dirt is in


----------



## diamondd7711 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

Aren't Arbor boards the best? The camber feels so great on them. Goes to show that wood is till the best core!



eoncloud said:


> new update got my new light! ATI Sunpower 6x80w (60") YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rehype (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great. love the scape


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man that looks awesome. Can't wait for the finished product


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

loving the board!

I need a new snowboard, and after seeing yours I gotta check out the woodgrain ones. What brand is it?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks everybody, and the board is an Arbor and i love it


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, and i just noticed waterwookies post.
thanks for telling me, i gotta get me one of them!

lovely tank setup btw


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

This is going to be a really sweet tank! 

Any thought to the fish you will be putting in? I am interested to see how you setup the sump! Having African Cichlids most of my life I am used to having a sump, but with the planted tanks I use Canister filters, or at least I have so far. So I like to see how different people go about setting up their sumps!

Best of luck to Ya!
Drew


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

That tank would look really awesome covered in staurogyne repens, just like james findleys tank "reciprocity"


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good so far! It'll be awesome to see an Iwagumi that's not at the nano scale for once.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> This is going to be a really sweet tank!
> 
> Any thought to the fish you will be putting in? I am interested to see how you setup the sump! Having African Cichlids most of my life I am used to having a sump, but with the planted tanks I use Canister filters, or at least I have so far. So I like to see how different people go about setting up their sumps!
> 
> ...


I think that on larger tanks using a sump is really the only way to go. You get the chance to put so much equipment in an out of the way location, that this fact alone makes it a far more preferable option. Heating/cooling, filtration, protein skimming, autodosing, etc. all in one location (out of the aquarium) is a win-win situation provided that emergency measures are available in a power outage. I too am looking forward at how this project progresses.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

hecto33 said:


> That tank would look really awesome covered in staurogyne repens, just like james findleys tank "reciprocity"


Let me know if you want some, I have a tank full of the stuff! :icon_mrgr


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> This is going to be a really sweet tank!
> 
> Any thought to the fish you will be putting in? I am interested to see how you setup the sump! Having African Cichlids most of my life I am used to having a sump, but with the planted tanks I use Canister filters, or at least I have so far. So I like to see how different people go about setting up their sumps!
> 
> ...


thanks, i want a school of maybe 30-40 green neon tetras and maybe a second school of another fish with a contrasting color. only thing im not sure about is whether the two schools would mix or do they stay separate

Like Styxx mentioned i love having a sump it keeps the display tank free of any clutter


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Any updates!?!


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

soon, i had some trouble finding Amazonia powder to top off the substrate . i found some online and it just arrived so ill be looking to get large amounts of HC and start plating this week


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

eoncloud said:


> soon, i had some trouble finding Amazonia powder to top off the substrate . i found some online and it just arrived so ill be looking to get large amounts of HC and start plating this week


I never really used the powder as I never found much need for it, but more power to you! Can't wait to see things progress.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to an update with some pics


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Frank Abagnale said:


> Definitely looking forward to an update with some pics


Now Frank, everyone knows what a devious bastard you are, so how can we trust ANYTHING that you say! :hihi:


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry for the delay in updates but a new Dyson vacuum and a new lens for my camera took all my spending money last paycheck :/


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

eoncloud said:


> sorry for the delay in updates but a new Dyson vacuum and a new lens for my camera took all my spending money last paycheck :/


I hear that!


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

styxx said:


> Now Frank, everyone knows what a devious bastard you are, so how can we trust ANYTHING that you say! :hihi:


Hahaha, I know I know!


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

UPDATE FINALLY

took a while to get the bag of powder Amazonia, and then had to round up 30 pots of HC but i finally planted the tank


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing short of baller status.


----------



## TetraChelle (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice tank, I can't wait to see the finished product. I'm loving those rocks you have in there. Very nice setup!!!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! So that's what 30 pots of HC looks like. I can see that this will be a very Epic scape! Just a suggestion, find the lightest pair of scissors for trimming. If you do this your hand will thank me in a couple of months lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

What kind of stone is that? Quite nice! This should be awesome!


- Mumford


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

seiryu, thanks


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet tank, so glad you didn't get rid of it! I also am a fan of your pallet wall. You do nice work!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

Have any pics of it grown in?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I REALLY like your stone arrangement. Im not one to try to critique other people's scapes, but IMO, the sand on the left is really taking away from your excellent arrangement of stones on the right. Especially once the hc fills in, that bare corner will be very distracting. Again IMO so just a suggestion and your scape still looks great.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, i love the layout of your scape. Very unique stone placement makes it attractive and different from the norm I see around here. +1


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

hey guys been gone a little while, here's an update of it starting to grow in. There are some areas growing faster than others though, not sure if its lighting or amount of water it gets


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to guess it has to do with water since the areas that are less filled in are higher in elevation.

Looks great though!


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah im not sure, it doesn't seem there is a direct correlation bettween height and plant growth in the tank, but w/e its growing everywhere just slower in some parts im fine with that it will eventually cover everything


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Flood the beach!!!, you have the light and Cuba likes NO3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

lol soon, just had to drop some money on a new tranny for my car so still im missing a couple things before i flood it.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Lol, it's looking great man...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

alright its time to to get a plant to surround the rocks, im on the fence between DHG or Blyxa does anybody have any reason to go with one over the other?


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

eoncloud said:


> alright its time to to get a plant to surround the rocks, im on the fence between DHG or Blyxa does anybody have any reason to go with one over the other?



blyxa, because it looks cooler :smile:


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Dhg will spread naturally, and may become a pain, but is thin and light looking. 
Blyxa gets quite tall and thick and may cover more of your rocks then you like but tends to stay more compact. 

Both can be trimmed so height isn't so much an issue.

Blyxa is a darker colour then dhg.

:icon_roll Any help at all, lol I couldn't choose so have both:smile:


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Blyxa is way cooler


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

DHG will take over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Loving this. Awesome big tanks are rare IMO. I'll be watching this!


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Great start on your tank and really like your back wood panels.


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

*Update Time*

finally got around to filling the tank, cleaned up my old sump and made a CO2 reactor


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice setup! Is that DYI sump?


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

yup


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice setup, aquascape. What kind of overflow system you're running?


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks, its the Glass-Holes 1500 gph Overlfow Box


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Water changes, like every other day 50-70%, add some smaller plecos, like baby Bushy nose for the glass (maybe 10-15) and some shrimp to clean the plants(a horde) after about 2 weeks.

Crank the CO2.

Belem hair grass would be easy to keep over time and contrast better with HC.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Update pics ????


----------



## Omegatron (Feb 13, 2013)

Update with pics pls!


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

How did this end up? It started beautifully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

